# Chicago guys my truck was stolen from our condo in orland park!!



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Around 930pm from a condo at 179th and wolf. I think we were followed because its a pretty hidden condo joint, went upstairs heard a deep noise, looked out the window and it was gone.

2,000 Reward if its found.

Its a Black, F350 with a 07 Front end and Harley Headlights, crew cab, longbed with a Red Hiniker plow.

Here is pics, please call 
Some one make a sticky
815 272 6029


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice truck, Sorry to hear its gone. its been all over the news lately of trucks being stolen for the plows. So you will probably get it back less the plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

nevermind.....


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

Man! I am sorry to hear/read that. I will keep an eye out there .hope u will find it soon.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry I didnt post here, I found it!


----------

